# My answer to humidity problem



## zantees (Oct 13, 2009)

Location of printer is at 7000 feet mountain environment, extremely dry. Large humidifier was pumping 12 gallons of water into workspace every 24 hours and only raising humidity to 25%. Had I gotten the ambient humidity up to 40-50% the shop windows would have been condensing water back out of atmosphere anyway. Here's my solution. Not ideal but works until I figure something else out. Printer is happy at 50-70% non condensing humidity.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

How do you stop condensation or moisture buildup?


----------



## zantees (Oct 13, 2009)

zhenjie said:


> How do you stop condensation or moisture buildup?


I monitor it very closely. I have never seen or felt any condensation on any surface inside the printer. I would think the glass or metal surfaces would be the first to show condensation, I have never seen any. The tempurature is very stable.


----------



## mikeatcpmvi (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...I have the same problem and was visualizing the same solution. What kind of humidifyer is that model??? mike@cpmvi.com


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a high output humidifier we recommend: 
Essick Air Products 5.5-Gal.Whole House Console Humidifier - 7V4D7 800 at The Home Depot

Home Depot seems to have it for $100 less then other places


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

